# Flying Nun Stage



## dranseth (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello,

See attached.

Has anyone ever had a shepard that stayed in this stage? Or is this a good sign?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: cute puppy! He's probably still teething so his ears can go up and down . 

These threads may give you more information:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/187893-almost-6-5-months-old-flying-nun-ears.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial-5.html


----------

